# Advice required



## toonraider (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi, my name is toonraider (not).
I am in the process of purchasing a place in Spain's Costa del Sol region.
I am wondering if anyone can advise me on the following points.
Can anyone recommend a business that sells good quality furniture at reasonable prices.
Also can anyone recommend a vehicle hire company that does van's again at reasonable prices.

Your help would be gratefully received :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Do I dare mention Ikea????? The also do van hire. Theres a big one by Malaga airport

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

The Costa del Sol covers a very large area. Do you know where you're going exactly?


----------



## toonraider (Apr 24, 2015)

La Cala de Mijas


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

toonraider said:


> La Cala de Mijas



Welcome .....I live in La Cala..... & congratulations. It is a much sought after village. Spaniards, here, tend not to sell to foreigners. They pass down their properties to family.

There is one - a very pretty street, which has several houses up for sale. The locals refer to it as, 'Coronation street' - because many Brit, 2nd home, owners 'live' there


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Allie-P said:


> Welcome .....I live in La Cala..... & congratulations. It is a much sought after village. Spaniards, here, tend not to sell to foreigners. They pass down their properties to family.
> 
> There is one - a very pretty street, which has several houses up for sale. The locals refer to it as, 'Coronation street' - because many Brit, 2nd home, owners 'live' there


And the locals know what Coronation Street is?


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> And the locals know what Coronation Street is?



Apparently, so  ...The locals, here, are quite tuned in to UK 'Culture.' 

It was a Spaniard who told me. This street is also referred to as such, in all the local papers....


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Allie-P said:


> Apparently, so  ...The locals, here, are quite tuned in to UK 'Culture.'
> 
> It was a Spaniard who told me. This street is also referred to as such, in all the local papers....


I wonder how many of those Brits could name a long running Spanish tv programme about neighbours like _Aquí no hay quien viva, _for example!_
Aquí no hay quien viva - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
_
Before anyone says anything, no I'm not saying this programme is actually any good_
_


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I wonder how many of those Brits could name a long running Spanish tv programme about neighbours like _Aquí no hay quien viva, _for example!_
> Aquí no hay quien viva - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> _
> Before anyone says anything, no I'm not saying this programme is actually any good_
> _


You had me worried there, for a minute.


----------

